# Off Topic



## garydv2002

In an effort to bring more developers and users over here to rootzwiki this off topic thread is being created. Us coming over from XDA to rootz had an off topic thread over there where a group of strangers has became very good friends. So I hope this thread is not closed as I know it has nothing to do with the development of the Samsung skyrocket but rather a place where a group of friends can discuss off topic things such as for example, football, laptops, technology, computers, and even our everyday life events. We share stories of our day, week, or even vent from time to time. Yes this is off topic but there are topics that are better discussed elsewhere. No politics or religion that opens up arguments which is not the intent of this thread. So who you are gonna vote for or who you worship is your business and your beliefs and should be kept elsewhere. The same rootzwiki rules that applies to every other thread applies to this thread as well. Also this is not a best ROM thread, or a diss the developer who made you mad cause you messed up your phone thread. So let's keep it clean keep it nice and keep it polite but most of all let's keep it fun. The skyrocket community is the greatest group of guys I know and as I said we are a tight knit group of friends who love android development and our skyrocket phones. We love to joke and carry on so be warned now you need a sense of humor to enter lol... well that's all I can think of for now. If anyone knows anything I missed or something I can add just PM me and I'll add it to the OP...
OK let's chat away....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## armyvet66629

Hey brothers, let me start off by saying, WAAAZZZZUUUUPP!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pre4speed

I'm here! Still a newbie skyrocket owner (about a month now) but not new to android hacking and ROMing. I'm not a developer but am willing to test most things. My resume of android phones is 1) first android (and also atts first android) moto backflip which I have put cm7 on, 2) moto flipside which has no "proper" recovery or custom ROM so bone stock rooted, 3) moto atrix 4g (sense a pattern







) which I've now got 2 of both with custom recoveries, one running a cm7 variant and the other just testing the only chance of official ICS it has (a leak somebody put out after moto officially cancelled it), 4) this skyrocket running orthus 5. I've also hacked my amazon kindle fire, hubby's epic 4g touch and kid's captivate. Love trying new things on all android and will never ever EVER go crapple. That's me.


----------



## nrm5110

Hola im nick aka nrm5110/ illnevertell/the_blue_waffle, ive dabbled did some ports here and there with r4ins and armyvet. Most of you hate me thats cool.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Ahh I see some old faithfuls showing up. Armyvet and nrm aka illnevertell aka the bluewaffle what's up guys? Nrm you know the only ones who hate you is the ones who can't read or want take the time to lol... 
Its also good to meet new people to. Welcome to the skyrocket community pre4speed...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002

Oh yea was you guys as shocked as I was when the Georgia bulldogs put a but whipping on The Florida Gators yesterday. I had a feeling there was gonna be an upset yesterday but was thinking it was gonna be the bama game though

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> Hola im nick aka nrm5110/ illnevertell/the_blue_waffle, ive dabbled did some ports here and there with r4ins and armyvet. Most of you hate me thats cool.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I was a lost, lonely person without you around to hate on.









Most of you probably know me. For those who don't, I'm the guy that did that wakelock thing. That's my grand contribution to the world thus far.


----------



## nrm5110

I dont follow sports college ball is better than pro but pro makes too much makes me sick to my stomach

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> I was a lost, lonely person without you around to hate on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you probably know me. For those who don't, I'm the guy that did that wakelock thing. That's my grand contribution to the world thus far.


T.j. you and me may not see eye to eye on practices but I know you share the same idea as me ive seen you get on some noobs.

But between blows you and me get along pretty well









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

My my... All the riff-raff made it here.

This could sell, lol.

RootzWiki - "Home of the truly independent developer"

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Majick hopefully if this job ever pulls through ill get interwebz again then you and I are doing a colab Rom with our own source

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

What's up guys, glad to see you went ahead and started the off topic thread Gary. It's gotten pretty quiet in the off topic over on xda. Glad to be able to get the banter back in my evenings.


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> I was a lost, lonely person without you around to hate on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of you probably know me. For those who don't, I'm the guy that did that wakelock thing. That's my grand contribution to the world thus far.


Yes and your wakelock work has helped my battery life a lot.

And majic I sure hope the rest of the riff raff makes it over lol....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002

bps119 said:


> What's up guys, glad to see you went ahead and started the off topic thread Gary. It's gotten pretty quiet in the off topic over on xda. Glad to be able to get the banter back in my evenings.


Yea my hope is to draw more over, because XDA has died lately. If this catches on we may have to have a funeral service for XDA lol

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Carefull Gary I said that when I got converts to tincan we all know how well it worked. You cant beat xda the best you can do is get the great group of guys over here and hope the rabble stays at xda

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> Yea my hope is to draw more over, because XDA has died lately. If this catches on we may have to have a funeral service for XDA lol


The Skyrocket section's taken a hit lately, that's for sure. Several key guys there have left or been banned. Seanz switching to the Note 2 will be a huge kick in the pants for the Skyrocket boards. Several solid devs there other than him, but he's got an almost zombie-like following lol. Deservedly so, the guy makes great ROMs, but I'm curious to see how many people actually jump ship with him.


----------



## garydv2002

Majic what software are you using to build ROMs if you don't mind me asking. I know android kitchen is pre ICS... also are you running a windows system or Linux? I don't mind setting up a dual boot to use Linux if I need to but if I can do it in windows 7 pro with no problems I wouldn't have to...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Lets not talk about seanzombies lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> No, we actually agree on practices in the noob department. You're just much more blunt about things that I am.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Skyrocket section's taken a hit lately, that's for sure. Several key guys there have left or been banned. Seanz switching to the Note 2 will be a huge kick in the pants for the Skyrocket boards. Several solid devs there other than him, but he's got an almost zombie-like following lol. Deservedly so, the guy makes great ROMs, but I'm curious to see how many people actually jump ship with him.


It would be good if we could get him over here as well.

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> Majic what software are you using to build ROMs if you don't mind me asking. I know android kitchen is pre ICS... also are you running a windows system or Linux? I don't mind setting up a dual boot to use Linux if I need to but if I can do it in windows 7 pro with no problems I wouldn't have to...
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


majicks a linux user as am I and r4ins.

No kitchens just good ole file swapping, unzipping, and decompile and recompile.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> It would be good if we could get him over here as well.
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


no.... Just no. Im all for him but his buttlings make me angry to no end idolizing him as the only developer alive as if he alone has made the skyrocket what it is completely ignoring the people who have paved the way

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> majicks a linux user as am I and r4ins.
> 
> No kitchens just good ole file swapping, unzipping, and decompile and recompile.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Well I got a big enough hard drive on my desktop to do a dual boot. One windows partition and one Linux partition. When I was in college red hat Linux was free and I still have a copy on disc but that was 2005 and im sure they have updated since then. I should have my but kicked for not keeping up with Linux more but I hadn't since I graduated cause I hadn't needed it. I would use Linux only and get used to pretty quick but the wife and kids would be like what did you do to the computer lol.

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> Well I got a big enough hard drive on my desktop to do a dual boot. One windows partition and one Linux partition. When I was in college red hat Linux was free and I still have a copy on disc but that was 2005 and im sure they have updated since then. I should have my but kicked for not keeping up with Linux more but I hadn't since I graduated cause I hadn't needed it. I would use Linux only and get used to pretty quick but the wife and kids would be like what did you do to the computer lol.
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


 I personally have used ubuntu xubuntu and backtrack 5. All build fine just a heads up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> no.... Just no. Im all for him but his buttlings make me angry to no end idolizing him as the only developer alive as if he alone has made the skyrocket what it is completely ignoring the people who have paved the way
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea when I said get more over here I meant the more qualified without bringing the BS people with them lol. Yea his threads drive me crazy and that's one of the reasons I've never tried one of his ROMs. Those threads are filled with about 10 questions asked 1000 diferrent ways over and over.. 
A question is the same even if its worded a little different lol. But yea you right if the mindless have to follow him then its probably better this way... besides majic is a better developer in my book anyway and hasn't been doing it nearly as long. Imagine how much better his work gonna get over time with more experience. And that's not meant to be disrespectful but rather a compliment.....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> I personally have used ubuntu xubuntu and backtrack 5. All build fine just a heads up
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I will definitely Google those. I'm the type that will do a mountain of reading and research before starting. That cuts down on stupid mistakes 

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> Yea when I said get more over here I meant the more qualified without bringing the BS people with them lol. Yea his threads drive me crazy and that's one of the reasons I've never tried one of his ROMs. Those threads are filled with about 10 questions asked 1000 diferrent ways over and over..
> A question is the same even if its worded a little different lol. But yea you right if the mindless have to follow him then its probably better this way... besides majic is a better developer in my book anyway and hasn't been doing it nearly as long. Imagine how much better his work gonna get over time with more experience. And that's not meant to be disrespectful but rather a compliment.....
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


 better developer no. I say this because in my book if your putting something out for the community you earn a special place none of them are better or worse they all contribute they all bring something different to the table

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> I will definitely Google those. I'm the type that will do a mountain of reading and research before starting. That cuts down on stupid mistakes
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


they are all the same bud.

Ubuntu is 12.xx using unity ui
Xubuntu is 12.xx using gnome shell
Backtrack is 10.04 based using gnome or something else depending on your choice

All of them are debian based systems all should operate similarly just small idiosyncrasies here and there

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Omg I'm doing a battery cycle now and was just looking at the times I've spent using each app and was wondering if I'm not a socialable type person? 
Facebook social site 4 minutes in 8 hours.
Twitter 7 minutes in 8 hours.
Tapatalk 32 minutes in 8 hours lol..

Am I a unsociable person? Is there something wrong with that picture? Its just there is so much drama on Facebook that it should be drama book lol.... I guess I'm a tapatalk nerd lol...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> better developer no. I say this because in my book if your putting something out for the community you earn a special place none of them are better or worse they all contribute they all bring something different to the table
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea I see what your saying and that's what I was trying to say just not good with words lol. Yea I meant to say for my tastes or as far as wanted in a ROM not that he is better in general. His ROMs fit my style and my needs more. All the other roms by other devs are good to. They are very talented. Guys like armyvet and 4rains are very good devs and I think you could be a great dev if you would put your own ROM out already. I know you helped majic with paranoid experience which I plan on trying real soon BTW

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## plwalsh88

I was wondering when the off topic thread would start. Now this place is starting to feel a little more homey.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

Hello boys and girls! I'm here for the party

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Plwalsh and crazyd welcome to the rootz off topic party lol... glad you could make it. Yes plwalsh now its starting to feel homey kinda like the first off topic thread over at XDA did before the ban hammers hit lol....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## armyvet66629

I'm on slim bean 2.8.0......I've been searching for a replacement and I may have found one in orthus 6. Been to lazy/exhausted to do anything. Nothing worth porting anyways. Need to learn how to make ROMs from source. Til then I'm on hiatus. A very long hiatus for I have lost the passion for it. And the time. But I will BS a lot lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

armyvet66629 said:


> I'm on slim bean 2.8.0......I've been searching for a replacement and I may have found one in orthus 6. Been to lazy/exhausted to do anything. Nothing worth porting anyways. Need to learn how to make ROMs from source. Til then I'm on hiatus. A very long hiatus for I have lost the passion for it. And the time. But I will BS a lot lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I would definitely recommend orthus or paranoid experience they are both great ROMs. I've been with orthus since day 1 and find it to be a great mix of battery life and performance. Its very stable and makes a great daily driver. I've had no bugs on 6 so far and have not seen many complaints and its also highly customizable. So give it a shot you won't sorry....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## mindmajick

garydv2002 said:


> Majic what software are you using to build ROMs if you don't mind me asking. I know android kitchen is pre ICS... also are you running a windows system or Linux? I don't mind setting up a dual boot to use Linux if I need to but if I can do it in windows 7 pro with no problems I wouldn't have to...
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


Gary,

I dual boot. I use both windows and linux. I use windows mainly for work.

As for tools. I only use 3:
1. An archive tool (7zip or linux native tools)
2. A text editor (I use textpad on windows, many like notepad++)
3. A zip signing/apk signing tool ( many are out there, I use sign+ on the rare occasions I need it).

Feel free to hit me up on gtalk any time Gary. I will pm you my email. You might find "development" to be much easier than you think it is. It's all trial-and-error plus patience.

If you have an idea of what you want to do, I can point you in the right direction.

As for xda being dead... I dont think so, honestly. 3 new kernels, a couple of new roms. The collective moving in..

BUT- I really think this can be a BETTER place. As you all know, I prefer things to be NICE. So let's all try to be nice if "buttlings" or "zombies" come along. What better Rom tester than someone who WILL break stuff. Of course we dont want things all mucked up like they are at XDA, but there has to be a reason for people to be here.

I vote for friendly open development. No secrets and lots of nice folks hanging out.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

mindmajick said:


> I vote for friendly open development. No secrets and lots of nice folks hanging out.


I'd vote for that. It definitely helps that RootzWiki seems to be populated by more experienced users who, even if they're clueless about developing ROMs, at least understand what goes into making one and can grasp the basics. Read before flashing, make sure to flash correctly, don't slam the dev if your dumb self didn't install it right and screwed something up, etc.


----------



## armyvet66629

Another day of delivering mail.....fracking hate Mondays. But my iPod makes the day go by smoother

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Yea I believe things will go alot better and ROMs will go further with open development to. And I've learned that a group of people who do not argue, fuss, and bicker all time gets way more done than a group who does. And TJ you said it right when you said there are more experienced users here. That's what I was trying to say last night and what it will do is end up creating a better environment for developing. No we are not all devs here but let's face it the ones that have came here to rootz are a few devs and the rest of us have definitely flashed quite a few ROMs and been doing it long enough to know to read before you flash and to know how to pretty much troubleshoot a problem that may pop up. And we have enough sense to know not to flash a i777 ROM on our phone. But the main thing is we know enough not to blame the dev and crawl down his back when we do make a mistake. We just admit it take it on the chin and fix it if possible....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## mindmajick

armyvet66629 said:


> Another day of delivering mail.....fracking hate Mondays. But my iPod makes the day go by smoother
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Ack!! Armyvet is an iClone!!!

Lol 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

garydv2002 said:


> And we have enough sense to know not to flash a i777 ROM on our phone. But the main thing is we know enough not to blame the dev and crawl down his back when we do make a mistake.


Funny story: I was once reading through a different forum (might've been Androidforums.com, can't remember for sure), and someone was jumping down a dev's throat because that dev's ROM had bricked them. They were very up-front about the fact that the ROM that bricked them was for a completely different type of phone, and somehow it was the dev's fault that that particular ROM wasn't compatible with *all* phones. I lol'ed.


----------



## armyvet66629

Captainkrtek said:


> Enjoy the stay! If you have any questions, concerns, or feedback feel free to PM myself, b16, or birdman.
> Regards,
> The Management :grin3:


Good guy lol

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

Having a bad day. Ugh lol

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

mindmajick said:


> Ack!! Armyvet is an iClone!!!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Hey if Samsung makes a 160gb player model then I'll buy that lol

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Speaking as someone who has been thru Katrina in 2005 and lost everything we had, our home, clothes, furniture, appliances, Tvs, computers, etc, etc, even lost two vehicles. We were down to the clothes we had on the one vehicle we very hurriedly left in and a small bag we had packed. It wasnt supposed to effect us where we were at here in Mississippi according to the NWS but a last minute turn brought the eye very close to our home and thru our small county. So take it from a guy who has lived it if you are in the path of this storm headed up the east coast please please heed the watches and warnings. During a hurricane the weather can go downhill very very fast. Take cover if you are in the path of this storm and reading this. Do not tell yourself well its not gonna happen to me or its not gonna be that bad or its gonna miss us. Do not take a gamble with your life or the life's of those you love. I could tell you the stories of helping my neighbors hunt missing relatives because they were missing and no where to be found or the countless dead I seen hauled out and put on national guards trucks headed to I don't know where. Or the injuries or other gruesome things I seen but I think you get the point or I hope you do anyway. Please take cover and know you all are in my thoughts and prayers...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Guess who may secretly may be trying to get cm source

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I'm hoping the answer is some combination of you, Majick and R4INS.


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> I'm hoping the answer is some combination of you, Majick and R4INS.


+1 to that....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Lmao those two already have access I need to figure out how to get that initial sync since my neighbors bandwidth cant handle it lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Im thinking about trying a project all my own at some point

Also me and majick may have been tossing ideas around at one point and time lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> Im thinking about trying a project all my own at some point
> 
> Also me and majick may have been tossing ideas around at one point and time lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'll make a deal with you. If you will build a ROM I'll try it. And thats saying alot because I really love orthus. But to inspire you I'll give it a shot. The 3 main things I look for in a ROM are....
1. Great battery.
2. Highly customizable
3. Performance and functionality.
If you can build a ROM with a great balance of those I'm in. Majic has done a pretty good job of balancing those with orthus. I hadn't had time like I wanted to this weekend to try paraniod experience but I'm gonna get to it maybe this weekend. What kinda battery life do you get on paranoid experience?

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2

Very interesting video about the next line of nexus devices, and just android in general. Definitely worth a look.


----------



## 32dave

I made it over Hello all


----------



## nrm5110

Guess whos syncing the repo

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Gary here is today so far

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Syncing repo at slowest rate possible to not harm neighbors interwebz god willing I may get it to work

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

End of run

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

God crapped in my wheaties final 20 mins crap out fuuuuuu

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Well I'm about to attempt a screen replacement on a pantech burst. Say a prayer to the Android God for the phone as it may need a proper burial by the time I'm done with it lol..

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## garydv2002

Well I would say its about time for a casket lol....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

No luck Gary??

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Oh yea no casket required no funeral needed. That was a quick 50.00 bucks lol..

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## mindmajick

garydv2002 said:


> Oh yea no casket required no funeral needed. That was a quick 50.00 bucks lol..
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


Nice work Gary. Next time I need a phone surgeon I know who to call.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

mindmajick said:


> Nice work Gary. Next time I need a phone surgeon I know who to call.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Well that was my first screen replacement and I was sweating it. The girl bought the screen and ask me would I try to do it and I said I would try but no guarantee. I wasn't gonna charge her but she insist on paying me 50. She said the guy at the local ATT store who does repairs wanted 300. So she ordered the digitizer assembly for 65.00 and paid me 50 since I saved her money lol.... it actually wasn't that hard. I seen a guy replace a captivate screen which looked once which looked complicated but once you start its not really that hard.....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Good job dude. Persistence pays off!

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Gary tine for you to get to work lol im already getting theme elements started

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> Gary tine for you to get to work lol im already getting theme elements started
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


You guys making a Rom together? That would be cool

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

mindmajick said:


> You guys making a Rom together? That would be cool
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


no he said if I started back up he would start learning. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> no he said if I started back up he would start learning. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Go gary! Stick your butt out! Make your own Rom!



Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Yea I've googled a few things today. And I oredered a java programming book....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Nrm is that on paranoid experience? I'm talking about you battery life pics?

On another note I was just scrolling xda and looked at the project rookie thread in the dev section. Its very detailed on how to develop roms, how to get started, what you need to get started. I just read over it without really reading it yet but I think can I could learn alot from it. It has links to Ubuntu threads, dual boot threads and things like that. If you are thinking of deving your own ROM as I am or just wanting to learn more take a look at it. Its in the dev section of xda and called project rookie.

Now on another note I'm so glad this site only has one section. Over at xda it has gotten to where I could not tell if I was in the gen section for the many questions in there oh and I learned there is a meaningless 44mb ota update for ICS from 6 or 7 threads talking about it. Now it does include a new radio which might be worth something...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

Paranoid xperiance yes

Rookie guys have lots of info im working on a slightly ambitious project starting small with short term goals and then letting them grow as I pick up

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

The ota might be a preparation update. Getting ready for JB possibly. There was a similar update on the s3 that, as far as I could tell, just added a brightness toggle in the notification bar, and fixed an issue with the phone not reading SIM cards properly. Thats my guess.

Anywho, here's Halloween costume for this year. Scared the living sh*t out of at least a few kids, lol.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

ATRIXXITTA said:


> The ota might be a preparation update. Getting ready for JB possibly.


It'd make sense. I'm pretty tight with an AT&T corporate sales manager, and he said that the plan, last he'd heard, was to push all the JB updates out in November. Of course, he also said that the Note 2 would be in stores on October 25th, so...


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> It'd make sense. I'm pretty tight with an AT&T corporate sales manager, and he said that the plan, last he'd heard, was to push all the JB updates out in November. Of course, he also said that the Note 2 would be in stores on October 25th, so...


Well they missed the deadline on the note 2 however it was available for pre order on the 25th on the website. As far as JB I haven't seen any press on the official release of a jellybean update for our phone yet not saying they hadn't. If you know of a official release announcement that's been released I would love to read the article if you could link me to one. I sure hope our phone is because our devs will crank out super roms off it. And if our phone is definitely getting an official JB update I'll just wait until the S4 to upgrade and skip the S3 and note 2

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## T.J. Bender

Skyrocket has already been confirmed as getting an official JB update. Timeline wasn't given, though. I think that was announced back in September...could be off a little.


----------



## nrm5110

Gary heres my finished day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Catch you guys in a few days. I'm headed east to help my uncle dig out from the storm. According to him, his basement is a swimming pool, his front yard is a rice paddy, and his pool room has been turned into a treehouse without his consent.


----------



## garydv2002

Nrm I'm downloading Ubuntu now so I'm gonna try to get back into the game. Gotta long way to go and helluva lot to learn before I'm comfortable enough to upload a ROM lol... that's the one thing I won't do is upload something I'm not sure about. The last thing I want is to mess someone's phone up and I'm a pay attention to every little detail kinda guy to. I think the name for that is perfectionist or over achiever or computer nerd will work to lol.

But wow Ubuntu needs 10gb of space? Really? Does that sound right? I'm not dual booting right now. I'm gonna try the option to run it along side windows first

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## nrm5110

I hate wubi and im using backtrack linux

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> I hate wubi and im using backtrack linux
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I might hate it before its over. If it will ever download I know. But I probably won't fool with it no more tonight cause I'm having trouble concentrating on it tonight. I don't feel sporty today. I think I'm coming down with something. My throats and ear is starting to hurt and I'm hot and sweating one minute and cold shivering the next. Even though I felt bad I was having a good day until I heard some rumors going around by some people who I thought were really really close to us. Now I'm depressed, mad, and hurt all at the same time to think that someone so close thinks something like that enough to spread it all over our small town. And you know how small towns are. Everyone knows everyone kinda town. So I put our home on the market today for sale and if I can sell we are moving far away from here where we know no one and no one knows us. I just really want to go to sleep and sleep until everything is over but I have to put on a fake smile for my kids and pretend to be happy. Its very hard to fake a smile, to fake happiness, to act like nothings wrong when all you wanna do is tear some shit up just vent.....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Check it out guys!

Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Well Nrm I've got the dual boot setup or well it kinda done it for me. Now I just gotta figure out how to use ubuntu . So I'm working on things. Won't have much time this weekend got roped into a family barbeque thing that I had rather have a colonoskopy than go to lol.. I don't have much use for my family anymore since all this has happened but I'll try once more.. 
Still have my home up for sale and soon as I sell it I'm gonna pick a state where we have no family we know of and that's where I'm going. Maybe Florida, Arkansas, Texas or possibly back to Tennessee not sure yet. Might stay in Mississippi but just move to the gulf coast. We are 200 miles from the coast now and hurricanes would be a little bigger concern but hell Katrina destroyed everything we had and we lived this far inland so the gulf coast might be a option....

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## armyvet66629

4.2 is still considered jelly bean, or am I wrong

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

armyvet66629 said:


> 4.2 is still considered jelly bean, or am I wrong
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


you are correct

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

nrm5110 said:


> you are correct
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


That's what I thought. Thanks duder

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Hey can you guys talk and surf the web on your skyrocket. I was just wondering because the Att commercial say only Att let's you talk and surf at the same time on your iPhone5. Makes it sound like the only phone you can talk and surf the web on is there stinking iphone5. But I can do both on my skyrocket...

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## bps119

garydv2002 said:


> Hey can you guys talk and surf the web on your skyrocket. I was just wondering because the Att commercial say only Att let's you talk and surf at the same time on your iPhone5. Makes it sound like the only phone you can talk and surf the web on is there stinking iphone5. But I can do both on my skyrocket...
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


they just say that cause no other carriers can do it. That, and they're trying to push the iPhone down everyone's throat

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

bps119 said:


> they just say that cause no other carriers can do it. That, and they're trying to push the iPhone down everyone's throat
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea that's my point. The first phone they recommend is a iPhone. Oh its the best they say blah blah blah. But I say they are shit phones made in china by slave children forced to work 20 hours a day and sleep in deplorable conditions. I will not buy from a company that exploits children and uses them for slave labor. Apple an American company gets away child exploitation and then gets away with suing Samsung for copyright infringement? What the hell is wrong with that picture? Apple should not be allowed to sell no product in the USA made in china by children forced to work for them for 2 bucks a freaking day.

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## cdshepherd

Where am I? Its dark in here:blink:

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Sounds like your in the eye of the monster (orothus). Or possibly the butthole. Quick, what do you smell!?!?!

Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

I'm having an issue pushing the deskclock.apk from R4INS' build to to my system apps on the liquid rom build released yesterday. I'm using es file explorer to copy and paste it into the systems apps and it installs fine, but anytime I try to set an alarm, it states that the app quit working. I have checked, and permissions are correct, I've cleared cache and dalvik... I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong. Any suggestions?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Well I got my S3 and had it rooted with twrp installed in under 30 minutes and thats downloading all the required files. Ive heard alot say there is little if any difference in the rocket and the S3 but I can see some big differences. The video quality is amazing. The colors are more vivid and crisp. Also the ram amount is a bit more to. I would suggest it as a upgrade. But as far as whats available from att if you cant get a S3 then stick with your skyrocket cause these are the best two phones Att offers in my opinion

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## xcrazydx

garydv2002 said:


> Well I got my S3 and had it rooted with twrp installed in under 30 minutes and thats downloading all the required files. Ive heard alot say there is little if any difference in the rocket and the S3 but I can see some big differences. The video quality is amazing. The colors are more vivid and crisp. Also the ram amount is a bit more to. I would suggest it as a upgrade. But as far as whats available from att if you cant get a S3 then stick with your skyrocket cause these are the best two phones Att offers in my opinion
> 
> My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


Note 2 if you can deal with the size its the best phone out

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

garydv2002 said:


> But as far as whats available from att if you cant get a S3 then stick with your skyrocket cause these are the best two phones Att offers in my opinion


Spoken like a man who isn't counting down the hours until his Note 2 arrives...

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

Damn. Gonna lose all you guys to other phones

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

In my opinion, we aren't losing them, we're gaining fearless testers;-)

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

bps119 said:


> In my opinion, we aren't losing them, we're gaining fearless testers;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


More this than losing me to the Note 2. The 2's a specialized phone for me, more geared towards life on the road than a daily driver. I'll still be making extensive use of my Rocket.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> More this than losing me to the Note 2. The 2's a specialized phone for me, more geared towards life on the road than a daily driver. I'll still be making extensive use of my Rocket.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yay! You are definitely one of my favorite testers. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

bps119 said:


> In my opinion, we aren't losing them, we're gaining fearless testers;-)
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Oh yea its all out balls to the wall time for the rocket. I have lost any fear of the brick lol. I had hooked my rocket to the PC the other night to flash the latest cwm touch to see what it was about and if maybe I wanted to change back to it from twrp. Well after I soft bricked the damn thing twice I figured out I had a usb port on my pc thats starting to give me trouble. Lost connection in mid flash I was dammit.. But it was no biggie I just changed ports used odin to flash back stock and then orthus again. Now for some reason though no matter which usb port I use now with either phone allow mock locations must be checked for odin to recognize any phone I got. Does that even make sense to anyone?

My stock ROM sucks because I'm running orthus 6 on my skyrocket.


----------



## mindmajick

How about fearless developers? I would love to see more of them here. Cmon guys! I KNOW many of you are capable

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Majick tell em how you started it may help

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

mindmajick said:


> How about fearless developers? I would love to see more of them here. Cmon guys! I KNOW many of you are capable
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I've started file-swapping between ROMs to pull in features I like. I'm clueless on Java, though.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> I've started file-swapping between ROMs to pull in features I like. I'm clueless on Java, though.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


T.J. half of the devas around never use java and only file swap lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> T.J. half of the devas around never use java and only file swap lmao
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'm one of them. I write some scripts and file swap. Pick and choose features i like. Mostly slap a bunch of stuff together piece by piece and troubleshoot by trial and error.

Google build.prop tweaks and init.d tweaks, pick some you like.

Test test test. Its really just a bunch of little stuff. I've done minor smali edits but most of it doesnt require a masters in coding. Very natural language easy to read, unlike my writing









Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J., Gary, and anyone else interested in ideas on how to start hit me up [email protected] talk me I may try to start another initiative to get guys motivated and learning its how I got started, armyvet, r4ins, boobah, majick. We started learning from each other in a g+ huddle just bouncing info and ideas and help off each other to those of you interested hit me up and I will see if there is enough interest I may try to bend majicks arm to jump in if you guys are wanting to get started and possibly work on making something happen

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Consider yourself hit up. I'll shoot you a note in the morning.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> Consider yourself hit up. I'll shoot you a note in the morning.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Roger that at your convenience man I'm in no rush I just wanna help you guys out if you want it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> Roger that at your convenience man I'm in no rush I just wanna help you guys out if you want it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


+1

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Yea im in. Ive already installed ubuntu on my pc and set it up to where I could boot into windows 7 pro or ubuntu but thats as far as ive got. One thing you guys could do who are already developing is create a list of apps, programs, and things we need to download to get started. I know enough JavaScript that learning any java I need should not be a problem and I have c+ and c++ experience as well as ive noticed a lot more of android programing using those.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

garydv2002 said:


> Yea im in. Ive already installed ubuntu on my pc and set it up to where I could boot into windows 7 pro or ubuntu but thats as far as ive got. One thing you guys could do who are already developing is create a list of apps, programs, and things we need to download to get started. I know enough JavaScript that learning any java I need should not be a problem and I have c+ and c++ experience as well as ive noticed a lot more of android programing using those.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Gary you are gonna be teaching me and majick then lmfao but yeah hit me up on gtalk and I will go over some stuff with you and tj before I get huddle going ok

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> Gary you are gonna be teaching me and majick then lmfao but yeah hit me up on gtalk and I will go over some stuff with you and tj before I get huddle going ok
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Ok. Ill send you a pm sometime tomorrow...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Nrm I sent you a pm

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

I'm excited Lol

I'd love to eventually have our own Dev group. I'm all about cooperation and sharing knowledge

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I have 3 people majick I'll get things going tonight after everything at home calms down

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> I have 3 people majick I'll get things going tonight after everything at home calms down
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Very cool. Keep me in loop.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Dammit AT&T, Y U NO ship Note 2's yesterday like you said you would?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> Dammit AT&T


The answer is in the question Lol

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

T.J. Bender said:


> Dammit AT&T, Y U NO ship Note 2's yesterday like you said you would?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I had some show up at my rogers store. They are pretty slick. You can feel the processing power and RAM. Coupled with jellybean and its a true force to be reckoned with. Ran a quadrant on it and it just destroyed everything else. On another note (no pun intended) we also got some Motorola RAZR hd's and I gotta say I'm impressed. The phone has gone 12 days and almost 6 hours screen on time in one and a third charge. And the new moto ui has an awesome vanilla Android nexus feel with almost no interference by moto. It's impressed me a lot.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

So on October 25, I ordered a Note 2. AT&T's website said first-come, first-serve, orders shipping on Nov. 6th.

Nov. 6th comes and goes, no orders ship. Nov. 7th rolls around, and people who preordered on the 26th and 27th get all excited about their Note 2 shipping. I talk to AT&T online, and they say mine ships tomorrow. I call to get it expedited, and the phone agent says it ships on the 9th, meaning it arrives on Tuesday (at the earliest) when I'm theoretically going out of town.

Not happy. I'm going to hit up some AT&T stores early Friday, then cancel the order if it hasn't shipped yet, return it if it has.


----------



## nrm5110

Tj get the g+ app and go into messenger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Can't just yet. Gotta get this AT&T thing squared away.


----------



## T.J. Bender

Signing in now. F U AT&T for making a simple thing so effing difficult.


----------



## garydv2002

Man the s3 forums over at xda is about to piss me off. You ask a question and get freaking ignore. They will answer others but not me. Its like if your not in their group they ignore you. Ive been nice and courteous. Guess there just assholes....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

garydv2002 said:


> Man the s3 forums over at xda is about to piss me off. You ask a question and get freaking ignore. They will answer others but not me. Its like if your not in their group they ignore you. Ive been nice and courteous. Guess there just assholes....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Try here at rootz. Their s3 section shows quite a bit of activity.

AND let me know how those guys treat you... I'm curious...

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdshepherd

nrm5110 said:


> I have 3 people majick I'll get things going tonight after everything at home calms down
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I wanna play:unsure:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cdshepherd

T.J. Bender said:


> So on October 25, I ordered a Note 2. AT&T's website said first-come, first-serve, orders shipping on Nov. 6th.
> 
> Nov. 6th comes and goes, no orders ship. Nov. 7th rolls around, and people who preordered on the 26th and 27th get all excited about their Note 2 shipping. I talk to AT&T online, and they say mine ships tomorrow. I call to get it expedited, and the phone agent says it ships on the 9th, meaning it arrives on Tuesday (at the earliest) when I'm theoretically going out of town.
> 
> Not happy. I'm going to hit up some AT&T stores early Friday, then cancel the order if it hasn't shipped yet, return it if it has.


same crap for me TJ. Then they send it via usps.....wtf:wacko:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I raised some hell and got the phone shipped on the 7th, and am now anxiously awaiting a knock on the door after the status changed to "out for delivery".

Still pissed at how AT&T handled this launch. Shipping date pushed back because a VP didn't want preordered phones arriving before the stores had them (I thought that's what preorders were for?), then they send 1/3rd of the packages out via USPS, which may get it there in two days or may take a week considering the holiday. Not even gonna go into the fun I had on the phone with three reps giving me three different answers, and a supervisor mocking me (who the eff does that to a customer?). Next time, I'll just wait for the thing to get to stores and go buy it there.

But whatever. Historically speaking, our letter carrier rolls through between 2:30 and 4:30, so I'm a couple hours or so at most from my shiny new toy.


----------



## mindmajick

cdshepherd said:


> I wanna play:unsure:
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Of course!

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

My Note 2 is here, and I had to run to Best Buy and have my number ported to a mini SIM so it would work. The down side is that my Rocket's useless as a phone until I get an adapter in. The up side is that my Rocket is now officially a development platform with occasional use as a "smaller" phone.


----------



## T.J. Bender

My first soft-brick! Its like we've known each other for days already 

Also, guys, Font Installer does not work on the Note 2. Just a heads-up in case anyone else was thinking of trying it.

Majick, is there any way that I could pull the notification sounds out of Orthus and get them into GN2 TW stock? That whistle notification is already on my last nerve...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> My first soft-brick! Its like we've known each other for days already
> 
> Also, guys, Font Installer does not work on the Note 2. Just a heads-up in case anyone else was thinking of trying it.
> 
> Majick, is there any way that I could pull the notification sounds out of Orthus and get them into GN2 TW stock? That whistle notification is already on my last nerve...
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


I have pulled sounds from roms before and used them.. all I did was copied them from the rom to a folder on the internal SD named notifications and when I went to change them after a reboot it found them under Android and allowed me to set them.....
Already soft bricked huh??? How did you manage that one???? I soft bricked my skyrocket the other day and of course it was Odin that did it or a faulty USB port on my PC one, I hadn't figured out which yet...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I tried to use Font Installer. Figured the worst it'd do is bootloop me (no stories of it hard-bricking anyone who seems at least semi-competent), so a Nandroid restore wouldn't be too high a price to pay to get my font back. Didn't work, sadly, and I've never been a fan of Fontomizer--fonts from it tend to be huge to the point that they're unusable. Sure enough, there was the bootloop. My wife was in here talking to me at the time, and she about died when I just calmly said, "Oops, softbrick." Took me a solid five minutes to calm her down, as she was convinced I'd just blown my brand new phone up with no chance of repair.


----------



## garydv2002

Well the movie barracade has officially been added to the movies that sucks big time list. Don't waste your money or in my case the time it took to download, convert, and burn...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

So I'm starting small, experimenting with file-swapping on Majick Whiz R2. If it actually boots up and doesn't brick my Rocket (once I'm done with it), I'll call it Majick Piss or something, because I'm sure it'll be junk lol


----------



## plwalsh88

T.J. Bender said:


> So I'm starting small, experimenting with file-swapping on Majick Whiz R2. If it actually boots up and doesn't brick my Rocket (once I'm done with it), I'll call it Majick Piss or something, because I'm sure it'll be junk lol


Majick Whiz!!! Now there's a ROM that I miss. I was heartbroken when majick ended that project. Understandable though in light of the success of Orthus. But if you could get those cylinders firing again, TJ... well that would just be awesome.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

plwalsh88 said:


> Majick Whiz!!! Now there's a ROM that I miss. I was heartbroken when majick ended that project. Understandable though in light of the success of Orthus. But if you could get those cylinders firing again, TJ... well that would just be awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


*Shrug*

Got nothing better to do with my Rocket lol. Lots of reading and trial/error to do before I even think of flashing something.


----------



## mindmajick

So glad i moved over here. I just got caught up over on XDA.. realized I've missed NOTHING.

And weird- many of the familiar faces have moved on. There are so many roms i haven't tried...

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Guys, just had to share this juicy tidbit from my Note 2:

First full charge, calibration run. 4h screen-on time, 2d22h into the charge, and I'm still at 15%. It's not all email checking either; I've been playing some games on it as well. Really, really stoked with the battery life and performance.


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> Guys, just had to share this juicy tidbit from my Note 2:
> 
> First full charge, calibration run. 4h screen-on time, 2d22h into the charge, and I'm still at 15%. It's not all email checking either; I've been playing some games on it as well. Really, really stoked with the battery life and performance.


I hate you right now I want a note 2 so bad

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

T.J. Bender said:


> Guys, just had to share this juicy tidbit from my Note 2:
> 
> First full charge, calibration run. 4h screen-on time, 2d22h into the charge, and I'm still at 15%. It's not all email checking either; I've been playing some games on it as well. Really, really stoked with the battery life and performance.


 haha, yup. My gf has one and gets ridiculous battery life as well. It's an awesome phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

My life is being consumed by halo 4's forge

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## softballjunkee13

BLACK OPS II. CAN'T wait to get on that in a few hrs

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

So I've got build.prop editor on my Rocket and have been doing some test runs on there, but haven't saved anything yet. The main lists of build.prop tweaks I can find are for the S3. Are tweaks relating to usage data, boot animations, reboot speed, etc. things that are device or ROM-specific? If it's all the same across Android, I'll save my first few build.prop tweaks and see what happens.


----------



## T.J. Bender

So I had some difficulty with a micro SIM adapter for my Skyrocket, and messed up some of the SIM contacts. They still work, they're just sticking up like roadblocks now, and I nearly ruined my wife's SIM trying it in there (oops). The need for some ingenuity was apparent, so I took an old frequent flyer card, a pair of scissors and a multi-tool, and MacGuyvered myself up a SIM replacement that fits nice and snug, and will (hopefully) press the contacts back into their original shape while I wait for a new adapter.

If all else fails, I'll just return it to stock and warranty the thing out by saying (honestly) that my SIM card got stuck and torn up, and I can't use a SIM in the device as a result.


----------



## garydv2002

I never order those things I always cut one. The best thing to use is the full size card the sim came in from att cause the middle will already be right then all you have to do is cut down the card to the right size

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

At Rogers we have a little tool that cuts full Sims into micro sims. Its like a hole punch, it's pretty neat. But if you want to put a micro sim in a phone that takes a full sim, you can just put the micro in the phone without an adapter (depending on the phone). Just put the micro sim in the slot, and make sure the copper of the sim is lined up with the leads of the tray, and it will work just fine.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

http://www.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57552960-92/microsoft-hands-windows-8-pro-to-pirates-by-mistake/ Microsoft hands Windows 8 Pro to pirates by mistake
Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> http://www.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-57552960-92/microsoft-hands-windows-8-pro-to-pirates-by-mistake/ Microsoft hands Windows 8 Pro to pirates by mistake
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


This is pretty funny. I hadn't planned on buying windows 8 anyway but what I wonder is how vulnerable windows 7 became from this now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

garydv2002 said:


> This is pretty funny. I hadn't planned on buying windows 8 anyway but what I wonder is how vulnerable windows 7 became from this now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


W8 looks pretty gay to me.


----------



## garydv2002

armyvet66629 said:


> W8 looks pretty gay to me.


I think I'll hold out for windows 9 just to be safe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

Happy Thanksgiving to all my stateside friends! And a happy belated Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends out there

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## mindmajick

bps119 said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all my stateside friends! And a happy belated Thanksgiving to all our Canadian friends out there
> 
> Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


Slim Bean gapps on Orthus?

How's that work for you? What is the difference? Any benefits?

Lol- sorry, it just got me curious 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

It works really well actually. I began doing it a while back when I posted in the Orthus thread about a multi-dpi play store option and I couldn't find a download for some reason. What I did was flash the ROM, then gapps patch, then slim's all in one package, and lastly their framework all in succession through TWRP back to back before reboot. I got the idea when I noticed they had the 4.2 Gmail so I could utilize pinch to zoom, but with the 4.1 camera and gallery which afford me video recording options.

I've also used it on CM10 stable, Liquid Smooth 2.8, and Car vs Driver's Nibbles ROM with zero issues. It's a great way to get to 180 dpi with a fully functional play store without much hassle at all.

I noticed I really liked 180 dpi when I first flashed a slim build, but I really liked the battery life that your Orthus gives me, so I started looking into my options. PRbassplayer mentioned in the slim thread on XDA that I could probably use their gapps with other ROM's when I asked about it, but stated that I'd prolly need to modify the framework since they were dependant on one another. Since I'm not very skilled in coding and have no idea where to look for the framework edits I'd need to make, I decided to take a chance, did a nandroid backup, and took the plunge by trying the steps mentioned above. To my surprise, it worked flawlessly and I have not noticed any bugs from doing it. I get all the functionality and benefits of Orthus, with an easy way to get multi-dpi support for my apps.

It's kind of the Frankenstein of setups I guess. Plus, it offers the same effect for my phone as trimming the area downstairs, it looks BIGGER! Lol;-)

Edit: it also gave me the modified slim bean unlock circle on the lock screen instead of the plain white one in other ROM's, which I like.

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## bps119

In case you haven't seen the slim lock screen, I've attached a pic of it and my home screen with the 180 dpi. 

















Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## mindmajick

Thanks for sharing. Very educational. I'll have to give that a try to see how i like it.

I'm not a dpi switcher, but slim gapps sounds good to me.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

birdman said:


> Birdman signing in.


Just be aware that the inverted option of play music, YouTube, and one of the other Google apps are un-updatable through the play store as they aren't signed correctly.

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## Perrigo

Bps, when you say you flashed their framework, what exactly does that mean. Is it the gapps framework pulled from their rom or a separate download somewhere? Thanks.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

I got the inverted framework and gapps from here... 
http://www.slimroms.net/index.php/downloads/all/viewcategory/106-inverted-addons-full-packages

Framework I'm using is the last download on that page.

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## Perrigo

So would it be possible to flash their non-inverted gapps and get them updated through the play store? If there's not a download for the normal framework I saw that they have a package to revert from the dark slim. So maybe flash normal gapps, dark framework, then dark revert to fix framework?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

There is a sweet way to make your own inverted apps.

Ninjamorph then mod the png's using the invert button.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

Perrigo said:


> So would it be possible to flash their non-inverted gapps and get them updated through the play store? If there's not a download for the normal framework I saw that they have a package to revert from the dark slim. So maybe flash normal gapps, dark framework, then dark revert to fix framework?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yes, normal gapps are signed correctly, so they will update through play store. I would imagine that when they come out with a new version of slim bean ROM, they update the inverted apps to the most recent version, but I cannot guarantee that.

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## Perrigo

So I am probably either violating Slim Bean's license or just going to piss everyone off, but I took the method described by bps119 and made a flashable zip so that you only need to flash Orthus and then one zip. I'm going to play with it for the next day or so but if anyone wants it just let me know. I was mostly doing it to play around. This is my first Android mod so be gentle.


----------



## nrm5110

Perrigo said:


> So I am probably either violating Slim Bean's license or just going to piss everyone off, but I took the method described by bps119 and made a flashable zip so that you only need to flash Orthus and then one zip. I'm going to play with it for the next day or so but if anyone wants it just let me know. I was mostly doing it to play around. This is my first Android mod so be gentle.


licensing? Uhhhhhh open source duderino

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

Open source software can still have licensing restrictions. On some level I took their product and made a derivative product. But even if it doesn't strictly violate a license, I'm pretty sure those guys don't like their stuff kanged.

But like I said, this is my first attempt, so I'm not completely clear on that etiquette.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Perrigo said:


> Open source software can still have licensing restrictions. On some level I took their product and made a derivative product. But even if it doesn't strictly violate a license, I'm pretty sure those guys don't like their stuff kanged.
> 
> But like I said, this is my first attempt, so I'm not completely clear on that etiquette.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


lol I know how it works but you aren't dealing on a business front these guys do it for fun like everyone else their work is kanged from cm who kanged from Google if they were that worried we would see fine print disclaimers everywhere. Also xda's rules clearly state if you want it exclusive it needs to be expressed and you can't let anyone build but you if you have dudes left and right building its open season just a heads up

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

nrm5110 said:


> lol I know how it works but you aren't dealing on a business front these guys do it for fun like everyone else their work is kanged from cm who kanged from Google if they were that worried we would see fine print disclaimers everywhere. Also xda's rules clearly state if you want it exclusive it needs to be expressed and you can't let anyone build but you if you have dudes left and right building its open season just a heads up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Cool. I'll keep that in mind.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

Finally uploaded. Here's a link if anyone wants to try it out http://d-h.st/j3a

Edit: DevHost link instead.


----------



## nrm5110

Perrigo said:


> Finally uploaded. Here's a link if anyone wants to try it out http://d-h.st/j3a
> 
> Edit: DevHost link instead.


good deal man

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

This is at 200 dpi with 5 rows 4 columns in nova. Everything seems to be working great so far. All apps and games look fine.









Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

Perrigo said:


> This is at 200 dpi with 5 rows 4 columns in nova. Everything seems to be working great so far. All apps and games look fine.
> 
> View attachment 34816
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I like those icons, mind sharing where ya got Em?

Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> lol I know how it works but you aren't dealing on a business front these guys do it for fun like everyone else their work is kanged from cm who kanged from Google if they were that worried we would see fine print disclaimers everywhere. Also xda's rules clearly state if you want it exclusive it needs to be expressed and you can't let anyone build but you if you have dudes left and right building its open season just a heads up
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


What's xda have to do with anything? Lolololololol...

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

bps119 said:


> I like those icons, mind sharing where ya got Em?
> 
> Sent from my I-727 running Majick's Orthus 7 with Slim Bean Gapps and framework


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.apex.nova.golauncher.theme.sphere

This theme from play store.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

My Rocket's out for repair...I miss it.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

T.J. Bender said:


> My Rocket's out for repair...I miss it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


But you have a Shiney new note, shouldn't that be the cure for what ales you? On another note (no pun intended), I got my wife a new gs3 from best buy for $0 on black Friday. I must say, I'm a bit jealous of her, but I take solace in the fact that I've finally gotten her away from those iWhores. She loves it and finally realizes what she's been missing. Now if I could just convince her to let me root it and put a custom rom on it, she could finally see it for it's true potential.

One step at a time though;-)

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

I wish all of the new Windows 8 phones weren't giant, ugly bricks. My wife is due for an upgrade and she really like Windows Phone 7. I can't believe the manufacturers only put out four or five of pretty much the same device. It's like they're not even trying.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I'm ultra-paranoid about bricking my Note 2. Haven't even put a custom ROM on yet. The Rocket is my mod phone.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

T.J. Bender said:


> I'm ultra-paranoid about bricking my Note 2. Haven't even put a custom ROM on yet. The Rocket is my mod phone.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


Haha gf had me root hers but that's as far as she wants to go right now too.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

That felt good. Just wrote a long love letter to the moderator committee at XDA.

Basically pressed the report button on my favorite moderator.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Sounds like fun lol

Dare I ask why?


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> Sounds like fun lol
> 
> Dare I ask why?


Sure 

I've been annoyed for quite some time that i got an infraction for cursing. Basically an atrix keyboard "autocorrect" error. I take responsibility even though it wasn't intentional.

I can never be a recognized developer on that site because of my "history of trolling"..

So... i let it go and moved my work here. Until i noticed something yesterday.

I reported another dev that uses a curse word in their team name. Nothing against the dev, but figured if im gonna get reprimanded for it, this guy should too. As expected- i got an email saying the report is being reviewed. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1959360

Within 24 hrs Prbass closed a thread and reprimanded a user for cursing- even though he has no way of knowing if the guy cursed or not (admitted in off topic on XDA that there is no way to tell if asterisks were curse words originally). AND HE IGNORED MY REPORT OF THE DEV. http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2011206

if i can't use the slang for a cigarette in Europe (or another name for a twig)... then its not right there can be a Team Fah-*

I just have this silly belief that rules are for EVERYONE. Not just the ones the mod doesn't like because they make him work (by reporting, like me)

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

It still kills me that a recognized developer didn't get an infraction and lose that status when he went ape-spit on a noob in the fifth post of his kernel thread. It wasn't even a "learn to read" thing, he just blasted the guy, four-letter words and all.


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> It still kills me that a recognized developer didn't get an infraction and lose that status when he went ape-spit on a noob in the fifth post of his kernel thread. It wasn't even a "learn to read" thing, he just blasted the guy, four-letter words and all.


Wow. I really can't believe i missed that. Same dev? Or the dagr8 one? Or was it the pancake?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Same dev.


----------



## nrm5110

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34668623

Some of my best work yet
Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> Same dev.


Wish i had a record of that to show the committee

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

It was right in that Lightning kernel thread. Everything was edited away/deleted by mods.


----------



## Perrigo

Not directly applicable, but still funny

http://www.systemcomic.com/2011/08/03/so-youre-mad-about-something-on-the-internet/

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

I know I've got in trouble by the mods over there several times for saying a word like damn. But what really got me was when I got in trouble for using dots like f...ck or something like that. Cant use dots at all I was told because it could be considered anything even a threat. Then I see the same mod who got on me for saying damn turn around and say the same damn thing. I'm like wtf. Oh I got in trouble for that to... no wtf or BS or anything like that

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I've dropped a few four-letter words on XDA. Never gotten in trouble yet. Weird application of the rules there...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

Now you guys know how I feel. It's crap that there is special treatment amongst the devs and mods. Seanz has a curse in his op thread. No one has reported it yet and I bet nothing would come of it if somebody did.


----------



## softballjunkee13

T.J. Bender said:


> It was right in that Lightning kernel thread. Everything was edited away/deleted by mods.


Ya i saw that as soon as that thread opened. That was beyond ape spit. All the guy did was ask what it was because the op wasn't finished before he posted it so he didn't know. And that guy SNAPPED. I actually found it kind of comical

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

1 reason rootzwiki is better than xda: you can unlike a post.


----------



## xcrazydx

armyvet66629 said:


> 1 reason rootzwiki is better than xda: you can unlike a post.


 haha, you know how many times I accidentally pushed thanks when I meant to quote something... Yeah

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Fun little note: I slipped the infamous TFQ kernel onto my wife's phone last week, while she wasn't looking. Every day since, she's come home complaining about how her battery life is suddenly so much worse. I think I might do the "blind" test on her phone with some other kernels as well, just to see what she says lol


----------



## chinthekng

T.J. Bender said:


> Fun little note: I slipped the infamous TFQ kernel onto my wife's phone last week, while she wasn't looking. Every day since, she's come home complaining about how her battery life is suddenly so much worse. I think I might do the "blind" test on her phone with some other kernels as well, just to see what she says lol


Haha that's actually really smart when you don't even know that you changed your phone you use it normally and the results would be much more accurate. Let's just hope she doesn't catch you









Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> Fun little note: I slipped the infamous TFQ kernel onto my wife's phone last week, while she wasn't looking. Every day since, she's come home complaining about how her battery life is suddenly so much worse. I think I might do the "blind" test on her phone with some other kernels as well, just to see what she says lol


I'm trying it now on cvd's rom you want me to give my official response later

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

chinthekng said:


> I'm trying it now on cvd's rom you want me to give my official response later
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah, I'd like to see if your results are the same as hers. The only thing changed on her phone was the kernel; ROM and all other options stayed the same.


----------



## mindmajick

My results with all the kernels was the same. Higher battery drain. Increased performance. Increased instability

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

My Rocket's back!









Seriously though, I've got a ton of work to do tomorrow (client's about to sign a big contract with a vendor then hand the work off to me), and I'm doing a status run to Phoenix and back on Saturday. I suspect I'll be flashing stuff to my Rocket at 35,000 feet...


----------



## nrm5110

Its cold out and I'm on a 3hr walk home fml

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Good luck!!! 
Stay away from ghettos, Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

ATRIXXITTA said:


> Good luck!!!
> Stay away from ghettos, Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


been there done that I literally have lived on the streets man

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

So cold

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

ATRIXXITTA said:


> At Rogers we have a little tool that cuts full Sims into micro sims. Its like a hole punch, it's pretty neat. But if you want to put a micro sim in a phone that takes a full sim, you can just put the micro in the phone without an adapter (depending on the phone). Just put the micro sim in the slot, and make sure the copper of the sim is lined up with the leads of the tray, and it will work just fine.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Atrix, any tips? The adapter that came back from Amazon is too thick, and I am NOT tearing this sucker up again. I can't get it to line up with the micro sim, though, rendering my Rocket useless again lol


----------



## garydv2002

T.J. Bender said:


> Atrix, any tips? The adapter that came back from Amazon is too thick, and I am NOT tearing this sucker up again. I can't get it to line up with the micro sim, though, rendering my Rocket useless again lol


Tj my wife just took a regular pair of scissors and trimmed the big Sims down a little at the time until she got it right. She used a micro Sims from another phone as a template and just took her time and it worked beautifully

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Just watched the new red dawn and it is awesome. Definitely worth seeing... 
Wolverines!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plwalsh88

So who wants to start a pool guessing what nrm's next name will be over at xda? Any takers??

jk









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Not happening

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

I'm guessing the purple pankake lol.. haha I got to mess with you sometimes nrm..... ha ha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Banned again? lol

Flashed at 39, 000 feet, but something went horribly wrong and the phone's very unstable. Going to have to restore to stock and reflash O7 tonight. Since I can't figure out how to use my micro SIM without damaging the Rocket with an adapter, it's about to be repurposed as an iPod touch-ish thing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

No I told em to delete and block my IP and email

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

nrm5110 said:


> No I told em to delete and block my IP and email
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


What did you do this time?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Nothing there's just too many entitled lazy worthless end users and I feel for xda being a developers platform it does nothing but hurt it I know millions of users but guess what more and more devs keep leaving so I don't care I have contributed and done a lot behind the scenes but I will never be known for that only for putting noons in their place

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Hell there are too many worthless entightled welfare sucking lazy Americans in general... that's why Obama was reelected. Who in the hell would their Santa clause out of office....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

plwalsh88 said:


> So who wants to start a pool guessing what nrm's next name will be over at xda? Any takers??
> 
> jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


the_grey_pickle

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

bps119 said:


> the_grey_pickle
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Ha ha that's funny there... 
We are gonna cheer you up yet nrm.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

38 hours no sleep need rest eyes won't shut

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> 38 hours no sleep need rest eyes won't shut
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Dude go to sleep! Why are you pushing two days?


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> Dude go to sleep! Why are you pushing two days?


got up 8 yesterday with son, watched son, 6:30 wife had iv therapy as she has had all week, took her to her parents about 8 or 8:30, walked 5miles in the cold last night got home around 11:30, took hot bath to calm body as my back is damaged from army and when I got home was in so much pain I almost called 911 I was on the floor for a bit unable to get up, after bath had to prepare for drill, Buddy showed up around 5am at which point I sat through death by PowerPoint classes for the army, got home around 4:30 pm and now I can't sleep.

Thank you tommy and mindmajick for keeping me walking and helping me not collapse in the cold outside last night

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> got up 8 yesterday with son, watched son, 6:30 wife had iv therapy as she has had all week, took her to her parents about 8 or 8:30, walked 5miles in the cold last night got home around 11:30, took hot bath to calm body as my back is damaged from army and when I got home was in so much pain I almost called 911 I was on the floor for a bit unable to get up, after bath had to prepare for drill, Buddy showed up around 5am at which point I sat through death by PowerPoint classes for the army, got home around 4:30 pm and now I can't sleep.
> 
> Thank you tommy and mindmajick for keeping me walking and helping me not collapse in the cold outside last night
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Dude thank you for all you guys do to keep us safe and free. I feel your back pain man I really do. I've had one back surgury already. I had two discs replaced a few years ago and it helped for a little while but the cushions they replace the discs with only last so long and need to be replaced every few years and mine are getting wore out again. So I guess its surgery time again. I have 6 vertabrae instead of 5 like 98% of people do. They replaced L5 and L6. Also I've had neck surgery too. Omg that was the freaking worst surgery ever. They cut my throat and went in that way. I have a titanium plate about 6 inches long fusing some disks together. Sad thing is he said that was only a temporary fix and he would have to rebuild my whole neck. When he does that I want be able to turn my head anymore without turning my whole body. I dred that day I really do. 
So I know what your going thru and I really hope your back gets better without surgery. Once you have back or neck surgery you are never the same no matter what they tell you. Sad thing is there is no advice I can give you that will give you some relief. I never found nothing anyway that gave me relief but pain meds. I take 4 30mg tablets of morphine a day just to function. The steroid and pain shots straight in the spine and disk do help for a while to. Just try and take it easy as soon as you can. And again thanks for your sacrifice for your country and for our freedom...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Oh joy I have to be out of my apt by the 15th thank you god for bending me over even further please tack on a little more

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

nrm5110 said:


> Oh joy I have to be out of my apt by the 15th thank you god for bending me over even further please tack on a little more
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Hope it's not an eviction cus that's kinda what it sounds like

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

chinthekng said:


> Hope it's not an eviction cus that's kinda what it sounds like
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


it is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

nrm5110 said:


> it is
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry man, there's really nothing else i can really say cus i think it'd just make you fell worse but whether or not you believe it, it does get better







focus on the happy not the sad...good luck


----------



## nrm5110

Lol happy huh I'm a disabled unemployed veteran my car was taken from me by my grandparents who bought it for me I'm loosing my apartment my wife's sick with pseudotumor cerebri I'm about to live on the streets again. Happy yes so much happy I have so freaking much I'm vomiting freaking rainbows. I don't know why I keep fighting

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

nrm5110 said:


> Lol happy huh I'm a disabled unemployed veteran my car was taken from me by my grandparents who bought it for me I'm loosing my apartment my wife's sick with pseudotumor cerebri I'm about to live on the streets again. Happy yes so much happy I have so freaking much I'm vomiting freaking rainbows. I don't know why I keep fighting
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Ok i'll admit "happy" was probably the worst term i could've used. But im only 15 so i doubt im gonna be able to give you any words of wisdom yuor situation is really harsh (sorry about your wife hope she gest the treatment she needs) but you just gotta keep fighting, cant let like get the best of you


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> Lol happy huh I'm a disabled unemployed veteran my car was taken from me by my grandparents who bought it for me I'm loosing my apartment my wife's sick with pseudotumor cerebri I'm about to live on the streets again. Happy yes so much happy I have so freaking much I'm vomiting freaking rainbows. I don't know why I keep fighting
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I so wish there was something I could do to help you. I understand that sometimes we all just need a little help. Dude you can bet if we lived in the same city I would not let you live on the streets. I hate no being in a position to help someone. But what I can do is be here for you if you need someone to talk to you can hit me up on G+. I think its sad of our government that you get hurt in the military and them not take care of you and your family. You were willing to sacrifice all for our country the least they could do now is take care of you. It don't matter if you were in combat or sitting in a desk chair that broke if you get hurt while on duty it should be their duty to take care of all our soldiers. I know their are others that will probably feel different about that but they are not in your shoes so they need not judge. No disabled veteran should be losing their home and facing living on the streets. That's just BS and shows that our government is in need, serious need of leadership..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

garydv2002 said:


> I so wish there was something I could do to help you. I understand that sometimes we all just need a little help. Dude you can bet if we lived in the same city I would not let you live on the streets. I hate no being in a position to help someone. But what I can do is be here for you if you need someone to talk to you can hit me up on G+. I think its sad of our government that you get hurt in the military and them not take care of you and your family. You were willing to sacrifice all for our country the least they could do now is take care of you. It don't matter if you were in combat or sitting in a desk chair that broke if you get hurt while on duty it should be their duty to take care of all our soldiers. I know their are others that will probably feel different about that but they are not in your shoes so they need not judge. No disabled veteran should be losing their home and facing living on the streets. That's just BS and shows that our government is in need, serious need of leadership..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Gary- I love you man.... but:

You gotta stop blaming the govt and Obama. Its not a partisan issue.

NEITHER party cares about the people. We should all know this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Its not a gov issue its a me issue.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

mindmajick said:


> Gary- I love you man.... but:
> 
> You gotta stop blaming the govt and Obama. Its not a partisan issue.
> 
> NEITHER party cares about the people. We should all know this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Oh I know know none of them care about the people but they all care about the money and that's all they care about. Long gone are the great presidents like john f Kennedy and Ronald Reagan. Ha notice I picked one from each party lol... 
But all jokes aside the government as a whole should treat our soldiers better..

And nrm like I said bro I'm here if you need talk. Hell you can even scream at me or vent my way if you need to. And I really do wish I could do more to help you....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> Its not a gov issue its a me issue.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Truth. Sorry.

Both Gary and I feel for you and if there is anything we can do... let us know, please. Life is hard for everyone these days.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

mindmajick said:


> Truth. Sorry.
> 
> Both Gary and I feel for you and if there is anything we can do... let us know, please. Life is hard for everyone these days.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yes bro it is hard all over. And nrm after Katrina things were very dark for us. We lost everything we had but a few clothes and one vehicle. Our home and two vehicles were reduced to a pile of rubble we had family missing that we could not find. Dead people were being pulled from homes, some we knew personaly, some were neighbors, some were strangers. It was very hard to have family missing while seeing the dead bodies lined in the street waiting for the truck to come get them. We were finally evacuated to Tennessee where we spent 3 years before being financialy able and back on our feet enough to come home. But in that two week period things seemed so dark. Like life was just over and not worth living anymore. We were living in a shelter set up by fema, eating MRE's and sleeping on a cot. But my wife reminded me we were still together and alive and it would get better. Finally we located our missing family the day we were bussed out for Tennessee. They were in Houston and we were be sent the opposite direction but they were alive and I was thankful. Today we are back home all our stuff replaced and our family reunited and that dark time in 2005 just a very bad memory. So bro remember every storm ends. The clouds break eventually and the sun shines again. Even though it may not seem like it now this too shall pass and one day you can look back and this dark time for you will be just a bad memory. I'm here for you if you need to talk bro....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Thanks guys and sorry I just need to complain to somebody right now lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

nrm5110 said:


> Thanks guys and sorry I just need to complain to somebody right now lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


That's what friends are for so no worries we are here for you as you have been there for me a time or two....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

Damn Gary. I think you're my hero.

Thought I had seen it all.

We should all start a dev team and call it Team Curveball.. or Team Murphys freakin law. Lmao hysterically! Deep breath. Lol. Ha! Wheeeeeeee!

Uh oh. I think my crazy is showing









Seriously though. Life is some crazy hard stuff. And by stuff I mean poo 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

I broke my phone thumb!! I know its not a katrina-like disaster, but I should at least get SOME cred, Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

ATRIXXITTA said:


> I broke my phone thumb!! I know its not a katrina-like disaster, but I should at least get SOME cred, Lol.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'm sorry ice it down take care of it I've broken bones in my hand before its not a fun feeling.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Yea man ice it down. Oh get them to write you some good happy pills to lol....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Waffle I'm sorry man. I know nothing I can say will make it any better, but you can hit me up anytime if you want to talk.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> Waffle I'm sorry man. I know nothing I can say will make it any better, but you can hit me up anytime if you want to talk.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


its cool bro thank you. This isn't my first rodeo I have pushed through worse. Sometimes you just get tired of fighting through.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewfs7270

nrm5110 said:


> its cool bro thank you. This isn't my first rodeo I have pushed through worse. Sometimes you just get tired of fighting through.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Hang in there bro. I'm praying for you. Been thru a few myself.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> its cool bro thank you. This isn't my first rodeo I have pushed through worse. Sometimes you just get tired of fighting through.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I don't know what you mean by tired of fighting and I'm not gonna ask because it's not my place. I will say though that no matter how rough it gets, there are always people out there who love you and care about you, even if you can't see it right this second.


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> I don't know what you mean by tired of fighting and I'm not gonna ask because it's not my place. I will say though that no matter how rough it gets, there are always people out there who love you and care about you, even if you can't see it right this second.


lol fighting as in struggling with the situations presented to me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I see xda is torn and kchen is an idiot

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> I see xda is torn and kchen is an idiot
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I honestly gave up on the Skyrocket forum when a third guy came to me (that's right, there have been more than one) and went off about how he bricked his phone while trying to fix wakelocks. Apparently, he thought that the best way to get rid of the suspend_backoff wakelock was to flash a new ROM, as he didn't feel safe going into a terminal emulator. That's certainly a valid solution, but the dipspit didn't wipe the existing ROM first. He then came to me going off about how I owe him a phone because I didn't expressly say that flashing a new ROM on top of an old one without wiping anything would be an insta-brick. And sadly, he wasn't the first.

One guy flashed a modem for a Galaxy S II to help with the sdio wakelock family. He then noticed he had no signal, and instead of flashing the old modem back, he flashed a GS2 ROM. I owed him a phone because I didn't specify that you have to use a Skyrocket modem with your Skyrocket.

The third guy was the best of all. He had been suffering from deleted_wake_locks, and somehow arrived at the conclusion that the best way to clear them would be to go into TWRP and press the "format system" button. He tried to boot his phone and, of course, nothing happened. He contacted me in a panic to say that he'd bricked his phone trying to fix the wakelock. Once I politely informed him that he wasn't bricked, he was just stupid, I suggested that he leave his phone alone until he'd read up on flashing, mods, ROMs, etc., and felt he could handle flashing a ROM without really bricking it.

So, of course, 20 minutes later the guy is back in my inbox, this time saying that I bricked his phone and I should have to buy him a new one. When I asked how he'd arrived at that conclusion, he told me that he'd downloaded SkyICS as his new ROM and tried to flash it. He impressed me by actually wiping everything first, and seeming as though he might have had promise--right up until he decided that the flashing process in TWRP was taking too long. He was afraid it would crash and brick him, so naturally the logical thing to do was pull the battery.

People like that are why I quit maintaining the wakelocks thread. Those are the three who insisted I owed them a new phone--you have no idea how many have PM'ed me crying about "WHY DOES MY PHONE KEEP CRASHING?" after they proudly say that they deleted a bunch of com.google processes because they had wakelocks associated with them...


----------



## nrm5110

Wow but no nothing at that site needs to change right:blink:. It kills me people stand up for people to lazy to learn before trying to do something. A society where ignorance is acceptable is one that will fall.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

When I had my atrix, I read for almost a month before doing ANYTHING. and even then I didn't know really what I was doing, but took on the responsibility MYSELF!! The headings of ROMs that say "I'm not responsible for apocolyps" etc.. used to scare me, and made me think that specific ROM had problems. Eventually I realized that its just there to cover the devs ass for when retards like those start blindly flashing shit. To be honest I'd rather live with a wake lock, or just try a fresh install before I started deleting ANYTHING. And, I've never flashed a different radio, not even once. Never had a reason to. Flashing a ROM isn't hard either, but it can be really confusing, which is why people shouldn't do shit until they have a least a slight understanding of what theyre doing, and more importantly, the potential consequences that go along with it. Maj, you were a GENIUS when you switched over to rootz. Good call!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

^^^^^ This!

I read forever before I started muckin with my Skyrocket. And I was actually used to voiding warranties, just not with android. People just can't get be bothered to learn. Sites like Engadget and Gizmodo don't really help either. They make it seem too safe.

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

Lol. Its comfy here. That's for sure. Figured it required half a brain just to get here anyway.

As for the jerks over at XDA- LOL!

Luckily, since I've been a "dev", i haven't had too much stupidity to deal with. I think I have 10 vocal users, but as a guess (from the number of downloads) I have about 300 consistent quiet dudes (or dude-ettes) that try my stuff.

When I was on XDA more I would get some pretty harsh threats for a friendly: "hey man.. wrong section. You'll get more answers if you post in q&a". Its what made me a WANT to troll. Even if I never REALLY trolled.

There are a lot of unstable people on the internet. I'm one of them, lol. But, these people make me feel sane.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I made cake

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Cake is always a good thing.

Unless it's carrot cake or fruitcake. Then it's a good thing to bury in the backyard.


----------



## bps119

T.J. Bender said:


> Cake is always a good thing.
> 
> Unless it's carrot cake or fruitcake. Then it's a good thing to bury in the backyard.


Woah now! Carrot cake is delicious 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Perrigo

nrm5110 said:


> I made cake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


That's a fine looking cake. Chocolate on chocolate?

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> I made cake
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Omg. Cake.

It needs BACON!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

mindmajick said:


> Omg. Cake.
> 
> It needs BACON!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Everything needs bacon!

Edit: Holy crap guys, I just Googled "wakelocks" to check on a couple Note 2 ones I hadn't seen before, and my XDA thread is the #3 result lol. Guess it was good for something other than helping idiots brick themselves.


----------



## nrm5110

The cake indeed needs bacon. Yes chocolate on chocolate

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

This was the first thing i saw when i loaded up tapatalk and i laughed my as off, Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

ATRIXXITTA said:


> This was the first thing i saw when i loaded up tapatalk and i laughed my as off, Lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


tell me that cake don't look like a boss though smooth and glossy I put icing on while cake is hot very slowly it melts it and makes it super smooth

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

You know what that cake has in common with Rhianna?

They're two chocolate delights i want to dive into face first, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

ATRIXXITTA said:


> You know what that cake has in common with Rhianna?
> 
> They're two chocolate delights i want to dive into face first, lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


What does Rihanna have in common with an omelet? They're both frequently beaten.

Seriously guys, making my Rocket into a glorified media player/handheld gaming console was an awesome decision. Kicks the crap out of my iPod classic. Once I get a 64GB SD card in here, this phone will be every bit as indispensable as my Note 2 is--even if the phone function doesn't work!

Sent from my SGH-I727 "iRocket Touch" using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Never got the Sim contacts to go back??

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I warrantied it out, but the new adapter I got is too thick, and I'd rather not break the thing again. Can't get the contacts to line up without an adapter, so this is where it ended up.

Sent from my SGH-I727 "iRocket Touch" using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

You should see if a store has a sim card cutter. It basically is a hole puncher for sims and cuts a big sim into a micro. The shell.that's left over makes a perfect adapter. If you can't find d a store that has one, pm me your address and ill mail you like 10 of em, lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Might take you up on that...

I'll check around and see if anyone here has a cutter. I kinda live in the middle of nowhere, so trips to the neighborhood cell phone store take some planning lol

Sent from my SGH-I727 "iRocket Touch" using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Hahaha I know the feeling. Grew up and live in what was (and still is to some) a hick town. But we are growing, and fast! We just got our first Walmart almost two years ago, Lol. And the Rogers store i work at celebrated its one year last month. Thankfully it opened up literally 2minutes from my house, haha. But ya man just let me know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

We still need more devs/ modders! Cmon guys! Release stuff! Its the only way to learn

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

mindmajick said:


> We still need more devs/ modders! Cmon guys! Release stuff! Its the only way to learn
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


As of now all i can build is cm10 and pacman (true not that much but a milestone for a 15 year old with no prior experience with this stuff) but unless you add stuff to your builds to actually make it different i dont think there'd be much point in posting it. Think it's better for there to be a few unique roms unlike the T989 dev section at xda where there's just a massive amount of the same roms and people adding beats mod and other flashable mods to a rom and calling it developing


----------



## mindmajick

chinthekng said:


> As of now all i can build is cm10 and pacman (true not that much but a milestone for a 15 year old with no prior experience with this stuff) but unless you add stuff to your builds to actually make it different i dont think there'd be much point in posting it. Think it's better for there to be a few unique roms unlike the T989 dev section at xda where there's just a massive amount of the same roms and people adding beats mod and other flashable mods to a rom and calling it developing


Lol  Glad I'm not a Dev 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

mindmajick said:


> Lol  Glad I'm not a Dev
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I hope you didn't take that's as disrespect man you actually add in some stuff that most couldn't easily do. Plus you don't don't just add in a mods like awesome beats, some 4.2 apps and call it a day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

chinthekng said:


> I hope you didn't take that's as disrespect man you actually add in some stuff that most couldn't easily do. Plus you don't don't just add in a mods like awesome beats, some 4.2 apps and call it a day
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


No. No. I didn't take it as an insult at all. Im just honestly not what I would consider "a real dev".

I just like to share my Setup with others AND I prefer to be honest about my abilities. All I do is poach stuff from other ROMs and threads all over the net.. and put it together my way. I try to give a purpose to each rom

My ROMs consist of:
1. Build.prop tweaks/additions- all labeled where I changed.
2. Init. d scripts
3. Add a few binaries and/or framework files for apps and scripts
4. Add apps as an afterthought
5. Remove apps I consider bloat, bit try to keep 100% functional
6. Test. Add stuff, remove stuff. Test. Repeat. 
7. LOL!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

So Microsoft has a mudslinging campaign against android on twitter called #droidrage those of you with twitter I implore you to educate these sad souls.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

#8sucks imo


----------



## chinthekng

"#*droid* rage My phone had a bad case of the Droid Rage *lost all my data* when I had to do the *factory reset* and *format my SD card* thanx droid" - Some dumbass on twitter

"Microsoft #*DroidRage*  campaign produced a 200% increase in windows phones sales yesterday, analysts are uncertain if that was 2 or 3 devices" Now this guy gets it


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

nrm5110 said:


> So Microsoft has a mudslinging campaign against android on twitter called #droidrage those of you with twitter I implore you to educate these sad souls.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


From what I can see its not working, Hahaha. The only horror stories on there are the made up ones from Microsoft themselves, Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

Hahahahahaahahahahaa!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## poontab

Moved to general. Please use development subforums for releases only.


----------



## bps119

Oh God, it just keeps getting worse over there....

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2033943

And...

http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/

Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


----------



## nrm5110

bps119 said:


> Oh God, it just keeps getting worse over there....
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2033943
> 
> And...
> 
> http://www.xda-developers.com/announcements/reworking-the-forum-specific-moderator-system/
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


the idea is good the problem is still not addressed though. The issue is mods choose what rules to enforce over there they don't force people to search but as soon as someone nails them for it that person gets in trouble. There's no fair moderation over there which is what really grinds my gears.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

The Skyrocket forum has seven flippin' mods now...and Majick's buddy is still one of them lol


----------



## nrm5110

7 mods none of them will be attentive because they have every Samsung device forum to deal with lmao

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572
[Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Thank you, sir! May I have another?

Now that is just ridiculous

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

ATRIXXITTA said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=34234572
> [Chi Delta Alpha ΧΔΑ Frat House] Thank you, sir! May I have another?
> 
> Now that is just ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


they want people to follow xda rules so I can't do it lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

By the way, check it out... From mohans embryo thread over at xda...

"Just heard from someone who works for Samsung, that they are doing the trial for JB (skyrocket)..hopefully we will have a leak soon ￼

EDIT: I will try to answer the question over the weekend."

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35129138

Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


----------



## nrm5110

bps119 said:


> By the way, check it out... From mohans embryo thread over at xda...
> 
> "Just heard from someone who works for Samsung, that they are doing the trial for JB (skyrocket)..hopefully we will have a leak soon ￼
> 
> EDIT: I will try to answer the question over the weekend."
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=35129138
> 
> Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


Yeah I saw still not excited

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Well, alrighty then.

My Rocket's first run as a media player went swimmingly today. Battery will definitely work on longer flights, and the sound was probably good enough--I was using crappy little airline earbuds because I managed to leave mine at home.

I also got "do you want to fly today"ed at security. I love it when they go there.


----------



## blaineevans

If you guys don't mind, let's just go ahead and get back on.. off topic.

Profanity isn't allowed on these here boards, and we don't appreciate XDA spillover.


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. take a look lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Holy crap...is that PA, Paranoid Xperiance or PACman?


----------



## bps119

nrm5110 said:


> T.J. take a look lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Dang Waffle, what you running? That's some great battery life.

Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


----------



## bps119

blaineevans said:


> If you guys don't mind, let's just go ahead and get back on.. off topic.
> 
> Profanity isn't allowed on these here boards, and we don't appreciate XDA spillover.


sorry about that Blaine

Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


----------



## nrm5110

Paranoid android lol stock battery too please commence hating ladies lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

Gs2user's? 2.99 or 2.5whatever? That is impressive sir.

Sent from my Slimmed out Skyrocket


----------



## nrm5110

This phone is amazing if you know what you are doing and take the time to really understand it. Anyone stating they never get through a day point them to that post lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

nrm5110 said:


> Paranoid android lol stock battery too please commence hating ladies lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


What's there to hate on? That's pretty amazing life bro.

Sent from my SGH-I727 "iRocket Touch" using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Its not as fantastic as some I have seen and I know I've got things waking my phone up periodically so it could be better but I'm content

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plwalsh88

nrm5110 said:


> Paranoid android lol stock battery too please commence hating ladies lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


You really need to start sharing your secrets haha.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Now if only I had a secret lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

I get battery life like that on g2users pacman when I. Connected to wifi. But my Achilles heel has always been mobile data. As soon as I'm off WiFi my battery starts to suffer. Phone wakes up all over the place. Most of the time its not too bad. Can get through a day. But the difference between being on WiFi and not over a 6 hour period can often be 40-50% worse. 6hours on WiFi, lite use, I'll have 87% or so. Not on WiFi, I'm closer to 50-60%.... its been like that for me on every jb ROM I've tried, fresh installs, dirty ones, multiple kernels, never seems matter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Its so hot here in Mississippi you never would know its December. Its in the high 80's and muggy.....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewfs7270

garydv2002 said:


> Its so hot here in Mississippi you never would know its December. Its in the high 80's and muggy.....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


l know what you mean. I live in Mobile. 

Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

drewfs7270 said:


> l know what you mean. I live in Mobile.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yea now today its wet rainy and in the 50's with the temp dropping by the minute. ....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

garydv2002 said:


> Yea now today its wet rainy and in the 50's with the temp dropping by the minute. ....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Been raining here for days. Im a little freaked out. Usually we're in a drought this time of year

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

So on the leak now had to debloat the crap out of it thank you android tuner for making it an absolutely simple process lol. I think tw is better than it used to be but something about it still irks me. Keyboard shows no signs of lag for me but its fugly as sin. Status bar is a congested hot mess. Way too much going on, they tried to make things simpler but I feel its way too busy looking overall. This is just my initial thoughts, I'm going to run this for what im hoping will be a week.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> So on the leak now had to debloat the crap out of it thank you android tuner for making it an absolutely simple process lol. I think tw is better than it used to be but something about it still irks me. Keyboard shows no signs of lag for me but its fugly as sin. Status bar is a congested hot mess. Way too much going on, they tried to make things simpler but I feel its way too busy looking overall. This is just my initial thoughts, I'm going to run this for what im hoping will be a week.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Oh. I definitely agree about the ugliness and the cluttered status bar, but I think most of these things can be fixed and would make a solid base.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

mindmajick said:


> Oh. I definitely agree about the ugliness and the cluttered status bar, but I think most of these things can be fixed and would make a solid base.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


for touchwiz lovers I agree that this as a leak is fairly solid and will make a good base for some custom roms unfortunately customization will be fairly limited given that we have no kernel source and we can really only add some scripts and theme it. So far though I dont hate it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

nrm5110 said:


> for touchwiz lovers I agree that this as a leak is fairly solid and will make a good base for some custom roms unfortunately customization will be fairly limited given that we have no kernel source and we can really only add some scripts and theme it. So far though I dont hate it
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I honestly feel like this ROM is so solid all it needs is a few scripts, debloat and theming. I replaced the browser on mine too with the cm10 one also. I'm kind of impressed with the way Sammy mostly made things better.

Biggest things are the cluttered status bar (and drop down), fonts and the ugly tw theming

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Assuming the touchwiz on the jb leak for the skyrocket is pretty much the same as it is on the jb for the s3 overall I think they improved it greatly. Touchwiz has actually came along way since the captivate days....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## plwalsh88

The one main problem with TouchWiz that would alleviate a lot of the other problems, is that they make things too big. All the fonts are too big, icons are too big, everything. They make such big screens yet they proportionally increase the size of everything on the screen so that any increased real estate is canceled out. They just need to lower the stock DPI or something. Like the time in the top right hand corner and the drop-down toggles and SMS bubbles/words.... all so big!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

Mohan just released a deodexed version of the leak. Let the theming begin 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

nrm5110 said:


> T.J. take a look lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


So far, this is as close as I could get to your screen shot man. I'm going to keep trying though ;-) I'll get ya sooner or later.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

bps119 said:


> So far, this is as close as I could get to your screen shot man. I'm going to keep trying though ;-) I'll get ya sooner or later.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


how long have you been on that rom

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I dunno if I can stick to this leak. I miss aosp.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

nrm5110 said:


> I dunno if I can stick to this leak. I miss aosp.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Lasted longer than me. A few minutes after I flashed the leak I restored my cm10 backup  aosp ftw

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

Someone port the camera for me 

I don't know how much longer I can use this either... stock rom does TOO much lol. I like the lockscreen also

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

nrm5110 said:


> how long have you been on that rom
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


I'm going on day 3, but I went to mohans stock for about 15 minutes in the middle, so technically, it's day 1.5 days. Today's been better than yesterday so far. I'm at 78% after 10.5 hours. Only 45 minutes of screen time so far though because of work.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

bps119 said:


> I'm going on day 3, but I went to mohans stock for about 15 minutes in the middle, so technically, it's day 1.5 days. Today's been better than yesterday so far. I'm at 78% after 10.5 hours. Only 45 minutes of screen time so far though because of work.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


if you go for a week it will be fantastic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Finally got recovery working again on my Rocket. Had to take it all the way back to GB, then let Kies update to ICS. I Odined the CWM 5.8 or whatever from way back when I first rooted, and it wouldn't let me flash TWRP or sk8's CWM on top. Went back to Vincom's noob sticky and noticed that he'd made an Odin-flashable TWRP, so I went all the way back to GB again and clean-slated it, then flashed TWRP to begin within instead of CWM.

Victory is mine.

Also, I have to do the weirdest crap to this phone...


----------



## mindmajick

T.J. Bender said:


> Finally got recovery working again on my Rocket. Had to take it all the way back to GB, then let Kies update to ICS. I Odined the CWM 5.8 or whatever from way back when I first rooted, and it wouldn't let me flash TWRP or sk8's CWM on top. Went back to Vincom's noob sticky and noticed that he'd made an Odin-flashable TWRP, so I went all the way back to GB again and clean-slated it, then flashed TWRP to begin within instead of CWM.
> 
> Victory is mine.
> 
> Also, I have to do the weirdest crap to this phone...


LMAO! T.J. !!

If you were ANYONE else I would be saying "user error" by now.. with you, I know its because you're part of the "bad luck club"..  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I swear, if I ever make a ROM, I'm calling it "Brick-Proof". Simple logic: if it doesn't brick me, it's not gonna brick you unless you're an idiot.


----------



## bps119

nrm5110 said:


> if you go for a week it will be fantastic
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Man, if it gets much better than this, I'll only have to charge every other day...oooorrrr, just use my phone a bunch more than I normally do. Thanks for turning me onto this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

T.J. Bender said:


> I swear, if I ever make a ROM, I'm calling it "Brick-Proof". Simple logic: if it doesn't brick me, it's not gonna brick you unless you're an idiot.


Haha ill flash it! 
I mailed those adapters out to ya. Should be there next week sometime im guessing.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

Very nice yeah I always give a rom plenty of time as the more you use it the more it seems to settle and adapt. Then you work on your settings, track down wakelocks, and maybe tinker with a couple mods and who knows how far you can push it. People complain about battery life far too soon to give good data thats the issue with flashaholism. And im still mad that I dont get credit for the word seanzombie since it was my creation and it was in fact meant as an insult.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

People are sick.


----------



## bps119

T.J. Bender said:


> People are sick.


If you're referring to that unbalanced individual in Connecticut, then yes, there are some truly despicable people out there. I'd like to get a few minutes in a room alone with that coward. I mean, why kids!?! It's just unfathomable and disgusting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

bps119 said:


> If you're referring to that unbalanced individual in Connecticut, then yes, there are some truly despicable people out there. I'd like to get a few minutes in a room alone with that coward. I mean, why kids!?! It's just unfathomable and disgusting.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Correct me if I'm wrong but apparently his mom was a teacher there and that was the class he shot at. He also killed his dad in New Jersey too. Kinda makes you think about your own family and how tragic this event really is

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

T.J. Bender said:


> People are sick.


So so true

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

On the note of this I see a common trend of we need stricter gun laws blah blah blah. Let me make this a little clearer. First off owning a "machine gun" aka a class 3 weapon is a bit of a pain as it does require you get local law enforcement or something of the sorts signature. The process is outlined fairly well here http://www.westernfirearms.com/wfc?set=02. An assault weapon is a different category and can be semi automatic these are not nearly as hard to obtain but still have laws attached just like pistols and average rifles. Commonly these attacks are done with an illegally obtained weapon unregistered or stolen. Half the time its shotguns pistols revolvers whatever seldom is it a machine gun seldom is it an assault weapon. People up in arms about gun control you need to consider who it is that's truly to blame. When did america throw personal accountability out the window and when did we decide to blame TV, video games, music, guns, alcohol, and everyone but the person responsible. They made a conscious decision to do what they did if they didn't have a gun possibly they could drive a car into the school, made a bomb, any number of things, if they so choose. As a soldier I joined and am proud to have the freedoms I have why should those of us who are law abiding citizens suffer illegalization of our rights because of those who choose to break the laws and commit these heinous acts. Take away weapons from Americans I promise this country will become far worse. Criminals will have nothing to fear. Think about it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mindmajick

You know what I hate? ... I've been reading back.... and I keep seeing...

I'm one if those guys that uses dots ALL the time when I'm typing Lol

But... I feel like it's the best way to show a break in my speech pattern. I try to type in natural language in my normal life and Compose Text when I'm working.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

mindmajick said:


> You know what I hate? ... I've been reading back.... and I keep seeing...
> 
> I'm one if those guys that uses dots ALL the time when I'm typing Lol
> 
> But... I feel like it's the best way to show a break in my speech pattern. I try to type in natural language in my normal life and Compose Text when I'm working.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Im bad about using dots to....... I always have been lol...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I hate westboro baptist

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

God hates those who claim to know who God hates. Just sayin'.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

They go against everything god teaches and they shall be judged for their actions but my issue is their lack of respect for their fellow mans loss. Its unacceptable that we have to tolerate this.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ATRIXXITTA

nrm5110 said:


> They go against everything god teaches and they shall be judged for their actions but my issue is their lack of respect for their fellow mans loss. Its unacceptable that we have to tolerate this.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


If you do something for somebody, and it makes them feel good, and them feeling good makes you feel good...consider yourself normal and a good person.

When you do something that causes others pain, sadness, discomfort, or anything negative, and THAT brings YOU a positive emotion or feeling in any way, consider yourself a pyscho.

Now if your someone who takes pleasure in seeing bad things happen to bad people, like me. The jury is still out on the verdict of wether or not we are good or bad. All I know is bad things should happen to bad people, and vise versa.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I would like to point out that the friendly folks at Anonymous have release the name, address, phone number and email address of every member of the Westboro Baptist Church, just in case anyone wants to do some trolling IRL.


----------



## nrm5110

Oh yeah now that boys is a run lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

PA, right? F the leak. It's cool and all, but I've got to break your record lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

T.J. Bender said:


> PA, right? F the leak. It's cool and all, but I've got to break your record lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


let the records show I have never I mean never looked into wakelocks. I have never actually read through your thread. And I just do what I do. My sync is on BTW at all times.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Whats you guys take on this exploit for exnyos chips being vulnerable to attacks? And I know I murdered the spelling lol but you get the idea. Is it all garbage like antivirus for android phones is or is there actually some weight to it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nrm5110

I don't own an exynos device so never bothered to look. But I'm sure it still comes back to being a responsible user and mitigating risk

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## armyvet66629

Hey fellas. What's the good word. Now that we have survived 12/21/12


----------



## garydv2002

armyvet66629 said:


> Hey fellas. What's the good word. Now that we have survived 12/21/12


Well I did thought I seen a zombie yesterday but it just a false alarm lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

garydv2002 said:


> Well I did thought I seen a zombie yesterday but it just a false alarm lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


 I've been feeling like a zombie. I'm pretty sick right now.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Merry Christmas to all

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

Merry Christmas!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

xcrazydx said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks and I hope you are feeling better..

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewfs7270

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2
Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## nrm5110

Merry Christmas all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Happy new year to all. Have a safe night and remember to drink responsibly and dont drink and drive......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xcrazydx

garydv2002 said:


> Happy new year to all. Have a safe night and remember to drink responsibly and dont drink and drive......
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


Happy New year!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drewfs7270

Happy and healthy New Year to all!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Happy new year. While you guys are out celebrating, my wife, my broken toe and I are watching Samurai Jack reruns. Much more fun than fireworks, to be perfectly honest.

Sent from my SGH-I727 running Xperiance AOKP


----------



## nrm5110

Man you all are quiet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

I think I've fallen in love with Blinky's Revenge. As stable as I've seen, and silky smooth.


----------



## xcrazydx

T.J. Bender said:


> I think I've fallen in love with Blinky's Revenge. As stable as I've seen, and silky smooth.


 that's a good one!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

Part of me derives a sick enjoyment at seeing the guy who created the Lightning Zap kernel (also the guy who blew up on someone for asking a question) create a thread essentially designed to encourage others to lick his boots over it. I wonder what would happen if someone walked in there with the same results I had: unchanged performance, loss of roughly 1% additional battery per hour (idle) over the CM10 stock kernel. Tested it for the better part of a week before giving up and restoring a Nandroid.


----------



## CrashPsycho219

T.J. Bender said:


> Part of me derives a sick enjoyment at seeing the guy who created the Lightning Zap kernel (also the guy who blew up on someone for asking a question) create a thread essentially designed to encourage others to lick his boots over it. I wonder what would happen if someone walked in there with the same results I had: unchanged performance, loss of roughly 1% additional battery per hour (idle) over the CM10 stock kernel. Tested it for the better part of a week before giving up and restoring a Nandroid.


Flashed Lightning Zap two days ago. I am getting terrible battery life compared to stock CM kernel. Averaged about 17 hours with 4 hours screen on time with the CM stock kernel and now can't get to the 10 hour mark with a little over 2 hours screen time with Lightning Zap. I have 2 Skyrockets and on one of them I flash weekly trying different setups. Imho...Lightning Zap is a bust!

Sent from my SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## T.J. Bender

And we'd be flamed and nuked for posting that...Lightning Zombies, anyone? They had to go somewhere when Seanz moved on...

Sent from my SGH-I727 running PACman


----------



## CrashPsycho219

T.J. Bender said:


> And we'd be flamed and nuked for posting that...Lightning Zombies, anyone? They had to go somewhere when Seanz moved on...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 running PACman


Lol!! I usually keep my mouth shut on subjects like this...but damn...You hit the nail on the head!

Sent from my SGH-I727 using RootzWiki


----------



## bps119

T.J. Bender said:


> And we'd be flamed and nuked for posting that...Lightning Zombies, anyone? They had to go somewhere when Seanz moved on...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727 running PACman


I've had pretty good results with it. This latest version gave me about a ten percent increase in battery life. I find it strange how much different things can react from one rocket to the next. I've never seen another handset have such varying results from one unit to another.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## T.J. Bender

bps119 said:


> I've had pretty good results with it. This latest version gave me about a ten percent increase in battery life. I find it strange how much different things can react from one rocket to the next. I've never seen another handset have such varying results from one unit to another.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed. I'm honestly not a huge fan of any of the kernels out there now aside from CM10 stock, though I haven't tried CvD's. Haven't noticed any performance or battery life improvement.


----------



## chinthekng

In regards to kernels I've gotten the best experience with Franco kernel on my nexus 4. That kernel is so smooth just flash it and your done, no need for changing settings and stuff unless you want to









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bps119

chinthekng said:


> In regards to kernels I've gotten the best experience with Franco kernel on my nexus 4. That kernel is so smooth just flash it and your done, no need for changing settings and stuff unless you want to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Too bad we can't use it for anything :-(

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chinthekng

bps119 said:


> Too bad we can't use it for anything :-(
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah sorry I'm pretty sure he only likes to work with nexus devices








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## garydv2002

Im doing a S3 rom and its kicking my arse.... im on the ropes but still fighting back lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------

